
Maybe Twitter should be social from the start? - _pius
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/05/01/maybeItShouldBeSocialFromT.html
======
alphazero
Pray tell us why it "isn't working", Dave. (btw society != clique)

------
glowee
Click the links in the piece

